# TPN+



## johÎ·ski (26 Aug 2008)

Hi. What would you advise i dose in a 20g with TPN+ ? 

My co2 is not running for the moment, but i should have it set back up this weekend *fingers crossed*

I have 2WPG T5 HO (with reflecters) 

Current plants; 

baby tears - red ludwigia - java fern - vallis (diff types) - and others i have no idea the name of!

I hear daily dosing is better then weekly, so could you give me a rough guide as to what i should dose? for when i am without & with co2.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2008)

From what I have seen advised around the forum, I would suggest you start with 3ml per day, and then see the effect on the plants and adjust accordingly.


----------



## johÎ·ski (26 Aug 2008)

3ml a day?! that sounds like alot!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2008)

johÎ·ski said:
			
		

> 3ml a day?! that sounds like alot!


Recommended for my 29g tank is 5ml! don't go by what the bottle says otherwise you will grow nice algae


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

1ml per 20l or 5ml per 100l whichever is easiest to work from. This may need changing, just watch how the plants react.


----------



## johÎ·ski (27 Aug 2008)

Nice one, thanks for the help


----------

